# Tarmac riders speak up!



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

I am considering a Tarmac Comp to replace the Allez that I destroyed with the garage. Anyone here ridden a Tarmac of any kind? What did you think of it? I have a bad habit of dropping the chain due to bad shifting technique at times. Should I be worried? 

My other real option is to go with a Specialized Allez Expert. This gets me full Ultegra at the same price point. 

I posted something in the bikes and frames forum but have received no reply. Hence my post here.

Thanks for you comments!


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Tarmac is a sweet ride!*

I dont own one but I built one today at my shop and its a real nice bike. The 105 10 speed works flawless and the 105 brakes work great. The bars,stem,seat post and wheels are nice too. The frame is a great platform to up grade at a later date.


----------



## rapwithtom (Oct 24, 2005)

I had a 1990 Specialized Allez Epic until last year when I bought a Tarmac Pro. Those are the only 2 road bikes that I've ever ridden (I'm primarily a mountain biker), so I don't think my opinion is the most expert opinion, but here it is anyway:

Before I had even gotten the bike out of the parking lot of the bike shop on its first ride, I could tell that the bike is stiff as h3ll. Now, after many miles on it, I continue to think it's wonderfully stiff, but without any sort of harsh ride. It really is a remarkable combination.

I also regularly get comments about how "fast" the bike looks, if that's important to you.


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

Very dead ride, not altogether that stiff and not light. I tried one for a few days before getting my current ride and came away unimpressed. The higher end stuff may be nicer, but the Comp is very average.


----------



## Master Killer (Nov 1, 2005)

I tried it and liked it a lot. Very comfy, absorbed road shock very well (maybe why "dead" was used but it is not wooden dead like some carbon), stiff enough, great geometry. Liked it much better than an Orbea Al/carbon bike that had more of a dead feel (sorry, can't think of model). Specialized makes great bikes.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*what type of riding? crits or other?*

I think Roubaix carbon is the pick of the range from Specialized road bikes right now. I owned one (2005 Comp) for 6 months before it got stolen and I loved it. I once spoke to a guy who owned both Tarmac and Roubaix and he overall prefered Roubaix provided you are not getting this bike for riding crits as Roubaix is somewhat slower steering than Tarmac. But everywhere else it is as good or better, particularly on less than smooth roads. And S-Works Roubaix is what they race on Paris-Roubaix as far as I know. You can also ask on Specialized forum here at RBR. And check the customer reviews on Roubaix. Hard to beat.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Tarmac carbon here*

Stiffer than anything I've ridden. What truely impressed me though was one day on one of my regular courses I found I was riding on the rough section of road that I try to avoid but didn't even notice! Light, comfortable, stiff in the BB and great torsionally.

The weaknesses are the short head tube, that it's a pain to adjust the seat height and the specialized presure plugs are of no use what so ever.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

*Did the same*

I just switched from an 03 Allez Comp to the Tarmac Pro. Huge difference in ride quality. I can't really describe it other than super smooth. Took me awhile to get used to the change but I love the Tarmac. It was worth every penny!


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*Tried the Roubaix*



acid_rider said:


> I think Roubaix carbon is the pick of the range from Specialized road bikes right now. I owned one (2005 Comp) for 6 months before it got stolen and I loved it. I once spoke to a guy who owned both Tarmac and Roubaix and he overall prefered Roubaix provided you are not getting this bike for riding crits as Roubaix is somewhat slower steering than Tarmac. But everywhere else it is as good or better, particularly on less than smooth roads. And S-Works Roubaix is what they race on Paris-Roubaix as far as I know. You can also ask on Specialized forum here at RBR. And check the customer reviews on Roubaix. Hard to beat.


And I can honestly say that it didn't work for me. It felt "sluggish" in comparison to the Giant TCR composite that I rode. That is actually one of the reasons that I am asking about the Tarmac. After a few years of riding a pretty stiff AL frame, the Roubaix really turned me off. I was curious to see what the experience of Tarmac riders was in comparison. The Tarmac and Allez share frame geometry.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

*Love how it looks....*

Saw one at a local store and they had to get a drool bucket under me.

Seriously though, someone was test riding one the same day and the guy
was riding up and down the block and yelling out to whoever would listen:
"it just wants to go faster and faster" and was obviously sold.

Very sexy looking ride. Needless to say, I want one.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*I pulled the trigger today!*

I ordered up a 2006 Tarmac Comp. It should be here in about a week. I will post up photos of the ride as soon as I get it. I just hope that I get some good weather to ride it in.

Thanks for all of the input! I can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## Master Killer (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations! I know I'd enjoy that bike. I'm sure you would too.


----------



## JUstin9182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I just bought a 2005 tarmac comp last week i love the thing so far except that i live in michigan and winter is starting so all i can do is think about riding cause usually weather conditions are to treacherous to do anything more then that.....so my time is wasted day dreaming instead of doing my studying.....the one question i have is why did you go with the 2006 model over the 2005 did you compare components....because i choose the 2005 over the 2006 thinking that it had better components?

05 vs 06 = my ideology

color: black/silver vs Red/white = hard choice
handlebars: Carbon vs aluminum = 05+
9or10 speed: 9 speed vs 10 speed = 06+
rims: alex 330 vs mavic aksium = 06+ maybe?
crankset: FSA gossomer vs shimano105 = ????
rear derailler ultegra vs 105 = 05+
levers/shifters: ultegra vs 105 = 05+
Price: cheaper by atleast 100 mine 200 vs 2100 = 05+

everything else pretty muchly has same quality...if this at all dampens your spirits i am sorry but no matter what you'll surely have a nice bike


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*I agree*



JUstin9182 said:


> I just bought a 2005 tarmac comp last week i love the thing so far except that i live in michigan and winter is starting so all i can do is think about riding cause usually weather conditions are to treacherous to do anything more then that.....so my time is wasted day dreaming instead of doing my studying.....the one question i have is why did you go with the 2006 model over the 2005 did you compare components....because i choose the 2005 over the 2006 thinking that it had better components?
> 
> 05 vs 06 = my ideology
> 
> ...


The '05 is sold out. My LBS doesn't normally carry bikes in that price range as this is a relatively small community (Minot is the 4th largest city in North Dakota with a population of around 35,000) without that big of a cycling community.

Enjoy your ride!


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*I got it!*

My Tarmac arrived at the LBS on Tuesday this week. I was able to pick it up on Wednesday evening. Unfortunately, the weather turned nasty Wednesday so today was my 1st chance to take it out for a ride.









A few first impressions from the maiden voyage if you will. 

1. This bike is SMOOOOOTH. It makes rough pavement ride like freshly laid.......Tarmac. It makes smooth pavement just disapear. After a bit the bike just dissapeared under me. What an awesome sensation!

2. It wants to go fast. I could tell that it is happier above 20 MPH than under. This is not unlike the Allez Pro that it replaced. The Aksium wheels are not the lightest which slows down the acceleration a bit, but once you get it wound up, it will fly.

3. I am undecided on the Mondo tires. I may want to mount up my Michilens again. I will give them another ride or two, but they seem to be made of some pretty soft rubber and have a wide profile compared to other 23C tires.

4. I love this bike.

And for a parting shot, a cockpit view.










Thanks to all who took the time to give there input while I was weighing my options.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

*Beautiful Bike*

My brother in law comes over and drools over my Tarmac. I keep telling him he should get one. His response is nothing more than...."when was the last time you saw me on a bike?"
With that I smile, simply smile.

Congrates on your new ride. Get that white seat and handlebar tape dirty!

Laron


----------



## musaz (Sep 25, 2005)

freezin_is_the_reason said:


> My Tarmac arrived at the LBS on Tuesday this week. I was able to pick it up on Wednesday evening. Unfortunately, the weather turned nasty Wednesday so today was my 1st chance to take it out for a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey,

I just bought a 2006 Allez Comp, its got all the same parts as the 06 Tarmac Comp, but just a different frame. I'm still waiting for it to come in and was wondering what you though of the new 105 Ten Speed? Also, what's you opinion on the Mavic Aksium? Could you post more pictures of the wheels, including the front and back hubs?

Musa


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*You will like the Allez*

As far as the Aksium wheels, I will say that they are nice looking. You can find out a little more about them on the Mavic web site. They do weigh a bit (175 grams) more than the slightly less sexy looking Cosmos wheels that I had on My Allez.


----------



## musaz (Sep 25, 2005)

freezin_is_the_reason said:


> As far as the Aksium wheels, I will say that they are nice looking. You can find out a little more about them on the Mavic web site. They do weigh a bit (175 grams) more than the slightly less sexy looking Cosmos wheels that I had on My Allez.



Thanks, how the new 105 ten speed?


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*105*



musaz said:


> Thanks, how the new 105 ten speed?


The 105 stuff works great. There is almost no perceptable difference between it and Ultegra as far as operation. The main difference is wieght. It does have a very attractive titanium finish.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful Bike! Happy to hear things worked out for you after losing your Allez!


----------



## musaz (Sep 25, 2005)

freezin_is_the_reason said:


> The 105 stuff works great. There is almost no perceptable difference between it and Ultegra as far as operation. The main difference is wieght. It does have a very attractive titanium finish.




Thanks for the feedback.

-mz


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

*How do you like the saddle?*

my buddy owns a bike shop and i dropped by the other day. He had the Tarmac in the nude or clear carbon style. It also had the 105 kit on it. I was amazed at the price. Now this is in Canadian dollars mind you. He was selling it for $2249.00. 

What I was interested in the most was the new style saddle they are making. 

How did you find the saddle comfort and what were you riding before on your other bikes?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I tried the 05 Pro,could of got it for $3030 OTD but the 05 Roubaix Comp i got was a bit lighter{didnt matter to me} and a better ride and plenty stiff enough out of the saddle and i'm 205. The Tarmac would be beter if your going to race but for a everyday ride and longer rides,the Roubaix over the Tarmac.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

> shokhead I tried the 05 Pro,could of got it for $3030 OTD but the 05 Roubaix Comp i got was a bit lighter{didnt matter to me} and a better ride and plenty stiff enough out of the saddle and i'm 205. The Tarmac would be beter if your going to race but for a everyday ride and longer rides,the Roubaix over the Tarmac.





crewman said:


> What I was interested in the most was the new style saddle they are making.
> 
> How did you find the saddle comfort and what were you riding before on your other bikes?


I have to admit that I was a bit concerned with the saddle on first glance. I have never cared for the older style BG saddles, and the cutout saddles have always frightened my tender bits. 

Having said that, I have to say that I was pretty pleased with the comfort of the saddle. I didn't think about it, and that is the way it should be.

My other saddles are Selle San Marco ERA's, a Selle Italia Flyte of some kind, and a Bontrager FS+10.



shokhead said:


> I tried the 05 Pro,could of got it for $3030 OTD but the 05 Roubaix Comp i got was a bit lighter{didnt matter to me} and a better ride and plenty stiff enough out of the saddle and i'm 205. The Tarmac would be beter if your going to race but for a everyday ride and longer rides,the Roubaix over the Tarmac.


I hope your happy with the Roubaix, but for me the Tarmac was the better choice. I rarely race, but I do prefer the way a racy bike feels and handles. I would have no worries riding this bike on longer rides. If you read the whole thread, you will notice that I actually tried a Roubaix and did not like the way it felt and handled. I beleive that is why they make different bikes.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Ya think! Enjoy.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Tarmac Impressions*

I spent a little time on an S-Works Tarmac yesterday. 
Long, Low, Fast, Stiff, & Relatively Comfortable (Position wise) are a few things that come to mind. 

If the weather will cooperate, I'll get another, longer ride on her. I have owned a few 
different carbon bikes and the sizing between companies really amazes me, and the 
Tarmac is no different. My 1st road bike was a 61cm LeMond, followed by a couple of 60cm Treks, and currently I have a 59cm Look 555. This Tarmac is a 58cm and I must
say it fits right in between the LeMond & Look.

I can say for sure, the Tarmac is for the competitive type of rider - Crits, Races, Fast Pace Group rides of medium distance. Could I or anyone do a Century or Double on one? Sure.
Would you be as comfortable as you would be on a Roubaix? No. - I do look forward to a ride on an S-Works Roubaix (I've played with the Elites & Pro's a bit), it is a versatile bike. Stem-Up - It's Comfy. Stem-Down - It's Racey. I would advise folks to ask their LBS to flip the Stem for people so they can feel the difference before making the descission between the 2 bikes.

There's my .02 or .03 bits, sorry about the kinda rambling post.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*Eyeing*

DMFT, how tall are you and how did you like the fit of the 58cm Tarmac? I am eyeing an 06 S-Works Tarmac. It appears as though the 61cm Tarmac has a really really long headtube. Thanks.




DMFT said:


> I spent a little time on an S-Works Tarmac yesterday.
> Long, Low, Fast, Stiff, & Relatively Comfortable (Position wise) are a few things that come to mind.
> 
> If the weather will cooperate, I'll get another, longer ride on her. I have owned a few
> ...


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Here ya go -*



samuel said:


> DMFT, how tall are you and how did you like the fit of the 58cm Tarmac? I am eyeing an 06 S-Works Tarmac. It appears as though the 61cm Tarmac has a really really long headtube. Thanks.


I am just inside of 6'5" with between a 35 & 36 inch inseem.
It fit pretty good. I'd use a Zero-Offset Seatpost if I were to own one. 
I really love my Look, it does everything and does it well. It's lighter by nearly
1 POUND, and cost (if you were to pay retail & spec it as I have mine) would 
not be much more $$$ if any at all. Certainly something to think about/consider.
Hopefully I can swing the time away from the shop tomorrow and put in a longer ride 
on the Tarmac than I got earlier in the week.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*height*

Thanks. So at your height you felt comfortable on the 58cm. I am 6-3 and think I am going to get a 58cm. Currently I have a 59cm top tube with a 110mm stem so the 58cm Tarmac has a 58cm top tube and I can use a 120mm stem. 




DMFT said:


> I am just inside of 6'5" with between a 35 & 36 inch inseem.
> It fit pretty good. I'd use a Zero-Offset Seatpost if I were to own one.
> I really love my Look, it does everything and does it well. It's lighter by nearly
> 1 POUND, and cost (if you were to pay retail & spec it as I have mine) would
> ...


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

samuel said:


> Thanks. So at your height you felt comfortable on the 58cm. I am 6-3 and think I am going to get a 58cm. Currently I have a 59cm top tube with a 110mm stem so the 58cm Tarmac has a 58cm top tube and I can use a 120mm stem.



Wow,i'm 6' even and a 58 is just right. BTW,just saw at the lbs last night a 05 Tarmac Pro for $2688 i think was the price. Pretty darn good.


----------

